# ICC emails and mailing list



## RJJ (Apr 28, 2010)

Seems I am back on the mailing list and am getting email up dates. Sure is great to post here the problems with the ICC site. Seems they read this site to make corrections.

Today I recieved a letter for a copy of the green codes free! anyone else get the same? Any thoughts?


----------



## docgj (Apr 28, 2010)

RJJ,

Yes I received the same letter. I went on ICC and ordered it. Couldn't resist a free code book.

Have you tried to order yours yet? Seems like a lot of hoops to jump through on ICC site just to get the book. Why didn't they just send every member the copy?

docgj


----------



## RJJ (Apr 28, 2010)

That would be to simple! How green is printing a book for all the members?


----------



## Mule (Apr 28, 2010)

I've tried several times to get the Green Book. Finally got through, put in the code, and it still showed a $99 charge. I didn't want to click on the "submit" button afraid that I was going to be charged for my free book!


----------



## fatboy (Apr 28, 2010)

I've been getting several emails a week from ICC, like they ramped up communications after the web change disaster. It is just so frustrating to navigatetheir site now. I was on there trying to find the link to make a reservation for the discounted Super Shuttle  for travel from DFW to the hearing hotel, it took me ten minutes to find the link...... once I found it, it seemed like I should have seen it sooner, but it was like it was hidden. grrrr


----------



## High Desert (Apr 28, 2010)

Mule, I also had trouble. I had to e-mail ICC and they sent these instructions and it didn't charge me.

Here are the steps to follow:

Go to our website iccsafe.org.

Sign in as a member with your Email and Password, then it will say welcome and your name.

Click onto the Store

Go to the Keyword and type in the item number of the free book 4970S1, press enter

Add the item to your cart

Put in your Promotional Code, not the Coupon code box and make sure to review your order and make sure it is at zero balance

Then submit your order.


----------



## ccbuilding (Apr 28, 2010)

Took me two days, multiple tries, multiple sign in's, and finally after lots of cussing and frustration, got through all the hoops and page errors and ordered the free book - hope it's worth the approximate 6 hours of my time to get it. Would have been cheaper just to pay for it.


----------



## Alias (Apr 28, 2010)

I tried to order it, got to the end and submitted but, still have no confirmation it actually went through.  Anybody get an email from ICC saying that they got the order?

Sue, living on the frontier


----------



## ccbuilding (Apr 28, 2010)

I actually got the confirmation email, but that was the only way I knew it went through. When I finally made it to the last page and hit the submit button, for the seemingly thousandth time, I got an error message, “page not found” or some other message. I was really surprised when the email showed up. I thought I was going to have to start over again, and again, and again………….


----------



## Mule (Apr 28, 2010)

Well High Dessert....I tried what you posted and never got to a zero balance. It was $99 for the book and $10 shipping. I didn't want to click submit and end up owing money for a free book!


----------

